# Missing Boat



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

no one should of been out on friday especially a 17 ft bass boat

http://www.myrtlebeachonline.com/news/breaking_news/story/238068.html

http://www.myrtlebeachonline.com/news/breaking_news/story/238643.html

http://www.d7publicaffairs.com/

video from coast guard
https://www.piersystem.com/go/doc/586/181187/


----------



## bcssux (May 23, 2005)

who would be out there in a friggin bass boat?????


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

Crazy What were these guys thinking?


----------



## fish4kings104 (Feb 1, 2004)

Not very smart


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Nope*

Not me.


----------

